# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Përse sjellim fëmijë në botë?

## huggos

Sigurisht koha jonë karakterizohet nga nje zhvillim i madh i teknologjisë por edhe nga  klasifikimet e pa parashikuara dhe të frikshme në rrethimin e madh, Lindja e Mesme- Evropa Qëndrore, Bashkimi Sovjetik, Ballkanet. Zhvillimet jane aq të shpejta sa është shumë e vështirë te ndiqen nga dikush. Krijohen probleme të reja sociale dhe kryesisht probleme ideologjike dhe morale, krimet e organizuara, ankthi i jetës, rënia e vlerës morale ndotja e natyrës, shtimi i sëmundjeve veneriale kryesisht SIDA dhe prania e përhershme e kërcënimit të nje katastrofe bërthamore, janë vetëm pak raste të qytetërimit tonë. 

Dhe pyetja që na paraqitet ankuese përpara nesh është: Përse të sjellim fëmijë në këtë botë të mjeruar? Cila do jetë e ardhmja e tyre? Kemi të drejtën e krijimit poshtë kushteve të reja të botës sonë?

----------


## KACAKU

Qe mos te nderpritet jeta.

----------


## AlbanianQT

Sjellim femije ne bote, qe dashuria per njeri-tjetrin (si prinder) te kaloj/lulzoj ne nje qenie tjeter sic eshte femija.

----------


## elda

Femija eshte fruti i nje dashurie ,eshte shpresa e se ardhmes,Vete  jeta.

----------


## Albo

Per te njejten arsye qe Zoti krijoi njerin e pare te kesaj bote !

----------


## huggos

Kur Zoti e krijoi njeriun e pare bota ishte ndryshe. Kurse tani jeta eshte kthyer ne nje lufte te vazhdueshme per mbijetese. Prinderit nuk munden me te edukojne femijet e tyre, sepse ata (femijet) vetedukohen nga televizioni, shoqeria, interneti... 

A nuk ndiheni pak keq kur sillni nje femije ne bote, per ta braktisur ne meshire te fatit ??!!

Apo kemi mundesi per te marre (neve) fatin e tyre ne duar..

----------


## Mina

Sepse eshte ligj i natyres dhe mardheniet bashkeshortore marrin me teper kuptim. 
Fati i cdo njeriu eshte i paracaktuar. asnje prind nuk do qe femija i tij te bjere viktime e veseve.

----------


## huggos

> _Postuar më parë nga Mina_ 
> *..
> Fati i cdo njeriu eshte i paracaktuar. asnje prind nuk do qe femija i tij te bjere viktime e veseve..*



Vertet beson dicka te tille Mina ?? Nga kush eshte i paracaktuar ??

----------


## huggos

Përse sjellim fëmijë në botë? Të mundemi të kontrollojm lëvizjet dhe vendimet tona. Jemi gati të marim përsipër përgjegjen e edukimit? I duam fëmijët? Dramat më të mëdha të kohës sonë janë fëmijët pa dashuri. Atëherë duan kujdesin e vazhdueshëm, përqafimin e ngrohtë të nenes dhe të babait duan përkëdhelje dhe dashurin e tyre. Gjatë rritjes së tyre duhet tu japim mundësinë të zhvillohen jo vetëm fizikisht por dhe shpitrërisht dhe zgjuarsisht. Gjatë bashkjetesës me të mëdhenjte fëmijët marrin influencën e ambjentit të brëndshëm, atëherë formohet karakteri i tyre. Si na shikojnë? Jemi të sinqert dhe konsekuent me ta? 

Është e nevojshme tu japim rastin të ndërmarin përgjegjsi. Duhet cdo fëmij të zhvilloje personalitetin e tij. Fëmijët mësojnë ato që mësojnë cdo ditë, n.q.se fëmija jeton me kritikues do mësoj të kritikoje, n.q.se i sillemi ashpër do mësoj të zihet, n.q.se e tallim do bëhet grindavec, n.q.se e turpërojmë do ta mbushim me fajë. Në të kundërtën n.q.se jeton në ambient të qetë dhe të mbrojtur do mësoj të ketë besim, n.q.se i pranojmë ato që thotë dhe jemi shok me të, do mësoj të doj. Epoka jonë është shumë e vështirë, kushtet e jetës të përditshme sa vijnë e bëhen më të vështira. Sado të errta të jenë ditët që do vazhdojnë, familja do vazhdoj të përbëj qelizën e gjallë të shoqërisë, dritën brënda natës, djepin e dashurisë. Familja e rregullt e banuar në dashuri do vazhdoje detyrën e saj. 

Dhe detyra e prindërve është të rrijnë afër tyre me dashuri, në mënyrë që te kuptojnë cdo mesim te jetes me dituri dhe me gjykim.

----------


## armandovranari

Vazhdimesia e Llojit duket si je detyre e ngulur ne gjenetiken tone, nga ana tjeter eshte deshira per perjetesi dhe qellimi qe te realizojme veten tone (projektet dhe deshirat tona) edhe pas vdekjes duke u projektuar ne femijet dhe niperit tane. Eshte gje e bukur !!!!
Ne lidhje me dashurine Shopenhauer kishte nje teori intersante: shtysa e brendshme qe ben te lind dashuria mes mashkullit dhe femres eshte parandjenja se se me kete partner do linden femije te shendetshem dhe te afte. Pra sipas duket se edhe Dashuria i nenshtrohet po ketij ligji - Shumimit. Shume afer me kafshet ketu po per mua nuk ka ndonje gje te keqe. tung!

----------


## Mina

Fati i gjithkujt eshte i paracaktuar nga mbinatyra. Une jam e bindur per kete. Cdo gje e destinuar, perjetohet nga njeriu. Askush nuk eshte i afte te shmange rrugen e fatit qe duhet te ndjeke!

----------


## DiamondRing

Pershendetje ne rradhe te pare te gjitheve..Meqe jam i ri ne forum dua te jap nje mendim timin sa me shkurt...Me te vertete bota ka ndryshuar dhe ne syte e disave ajo eshte bere si te filmi Class 1999.Por mos haro sa luftra dhe sa gjak eshte derdhur ne historin e botes.Po sikur dhe ateher te gjithe te mendonin te mos lindnin me USHTARE per tu vrare ne luftra ku do te shkonte bota...??Do te vinte fundi i races njerezore?Besoj se eshte akoma heret per kete.Sa per te pasur apo jo femije ti ajo eshte ne doren tende sa per te tjerat lerja kohes ta tregoje..
Ciao

----------


## bajko

Ju pershendes te gjitheve, meqe jam i ri ne forum...Mos ta zgjas shume.
Nga deshperimi i vetevetes nga bota, ne apo te them ndokush frikohet qe te sjell femije ne bote, kur edijme se femiu eshte kalaja e dashurise, aty fshihen dy zemra, aty rritet e jeton dashuria e prinderve. Andaj, dashuroni, e beni femije sa te mundni, ka kush kujdeset per to. Pse valle ne dolem kaq sa jemi sot? Dhe valle prinderit tane e paten shume lehte te kujdesen per ne? Be happy don't worry.

----------


## vana

Femija eshte dashuria, eshte e vertete qe kur te vendos te besh nje femije do ta pysesh veten 100 here, duhet te jesh i pregatitur, ( jeta jote vjen pas jetes te femijes, c'do gje vjen pas tij) jeta i ka rreziket, pse ne duhet ti friksohemi nje lindje qe vjen nga dashuria e dy njerezve??!!
Te behesh nane eshte gjeja me e cmuar e kesaj bote!

----------


## Vinjol

per  cfare  tjeter   qe ai   te beje nji krijese tjeter    pastaj ai tjter   nji tjeter e keshtu me radhe ne zinxhirirn  njerezor  ...........por   te gjithe kemi nji fund
              VDEKJEN

----------


## Inconstant Moon

Mbase 'sjellim' femije ne kete bote te shtyre edhe prej 'egoizmit' tone po ta shohesh ne kend te gjere. Nevoja per te patur dike per t'ia percjelle nje ndjenje tenden. Ndjenja prinderore prej nesh kundrejt dikujt tjeter (per mendimin tim) nuk lind athere kur ke femine tend, por qe athere kur e ndjen percjelljen e ndjenjes prej prindit e krijon deshire ne vetvete qe nje dite t'ia japesh 'trashegim' kete ndjenje femise tend. 
Gjithashtu, kur je i/e lidhur ne martese me dike te shtrenjte per ty, krijohet dhe deshira e 'riprodhimit' te 2 (ti dhe partneri/ja) ne 1. 
Shkak tjeter mund te jete edhe 'normat' e shoqerise. Nese nje cift eshte i martuar per nje periudhe kohe, pritet qe cifti te behet me femije. Ne shoqerine e sotme mbase nuk eshte aq e theksuar sa me pare. Sidoqofte, lidhjet martesore me femije ne shumicen e rasteve jane me jetegjate se ato pa femije (kalojme tek paragrafi dyte e tek egoizmi i 'perdorimit' te femise si 'hallke' e forte e lidhjes bashkeshortore). 
Pak a shume, mendoj se duke patu parasysh se femija ne radhe te pare nuk ka sesi te marre pjese ne zgjedhjen per jete, jane vendimet 'egoiste' te prinderve qe cojne ne 'zgjerim' familjeje. 
Vec pas lindjes e perjetimit te 'planit', mendoj se ne shumicen e rasteve krijohet ndjenja e kundert me egoizmin, ajo ndjenje e dashurise pa kushte e prindit per femijen.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Jasu Huggo!!!

*Qe njeriu sjell femije ne bote, eshte nje bekim qe i dha Perendia njeriut, por nuk eshte arsyeja qe te martohemi (eshte shume gabim nese dikush mendon keshtu).*

Abigail :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sersilada777

ne emer te egos sone deshires per tu dashurar dhe adhurar dhe pse jo endrres per te krijuar dicka me te persosur se vetja jone


prindi se arrin kurre dashurine e femijes!!!!!

----------


## Jeans-boy

S' e mbaj mend nga kush e kam lexuar,por, thoshte njeri qe nje prind i jep jete nje femije per t'i dhene me shume kuptim jetes se tij.Ky personi thoshte qe t'i japim pergjigje pyetjes pse sjellim femije ne kete bote, eshte njesoj si t'i pergjigjemi pyetjes pse nga casti qe nje njeri behet prind ,detyra e tij me e rendesishme ne jete eshte ta beje femijen e tij sa me te lumtur.Prindi shikon te femija vetveten.Jeta e femijes eshte mundesia e dyte per te arritur ato cka prindi nuk arriti ne jeten e tij ,ndaj, po t'i veresh mire, prindrit bejne shpesh perzgjedhje per femijet e tyre, ne te njejten menyre si te benin nje perzgjedhje per veten po te ishin ne vendin e femijes.

----------


## kolombi

Ndoshta pajtohem me mendimin e Mines.
Shpesh thone se fatet e njerzve jane te caktuara te shkruara.
Tani perse sjellim femije ne kete bote,ndoshta per ti dhene me teper buzeqeshje me teper dashuri me teper jete.

----------

